# Have Boat & Fish Conroe



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm a senior citizen with fully tricked out G3 1860 Gatortough CCT. Looking for fishing pals for freshwater only.

You help with bait, launch fee, and gas maybe. I usually pay the gas and guest picks up rest. You need your own gear and lifejacket. Rain suit too, because if fish are hitting, we keep fishing.

Since I'm retired, any day is OK. Weekdays are better due to fewer people on water.

No booze on the boat and no smokes either. I have breathing issue, so no smokers.

I enjoy fishing for anything. Bream, bass, alligator gar, white bass, etc. Casting for bass all day to get a couple isn't as much fun as putting lots of fish in boat.

Also prefer if you can back boat into water and back in trailer, so I can drive boat on. Help tidying up the boat and strapping down is also expected. (This is not a free charter service. Been there done that while guests messed with phones or stood and watched.)

In other words, I'm looking for fishing pal or pals, not guests.

Contact me if interested.


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

P.M. sent


----------

